# Discover Lahore - The Mughal City



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Sad to see those beautiful buildings in such a dilapidated state...


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

^^ actually these are very old heritage buildings

]Badshahi Mosque at night







































































































































































































St. Anthony's Church










*DHA Lahore*

*Going towards T square, Lahore cantt*









*T square*









*Jinnah Avenue, Main road to DHA*



























*Main Entrance of DHA*


















Source : Waheed Ashraf

*DHA Lahore*

*PSO at Ghazi Chowk*









*Ghazi Chowk*




































All pics by : Waheed Ashraf


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Minar-e-Pakistan (Pakistan Minaret)*









*Hazuri Bagh & main gate of Shahi qila (The Lahore Fort)*









*Badshahi Mosque*









*Liberty Market*









*Jail road & Main boulevard Gulberg Intersection (pic taken from the roof top of STC)*









All pics by : @dnan at Flickr

*Race Course Park*









*Jail road as seen from Race course park*









*Liberty Square*


















*Jail Road*









*City tower at Main boulevard Gulberg*









*Main boulevard Gulberg*









*Greenbelt at Main boulevard Gulberg*









*Liberty Market during off-rush hours*









*Walton road*









All pics by : G & S


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Lahore,*











Church in Lahore











A temple



















*Bagh-e-Jinnah*

Bagh-e-Jinnah (Punjabi, Urdu: باغ جناح‎) (or Jinnah's Garden) is a historical park in the city of Lahore, Pakistan. It was formerly known as Lawrence Gardens. Today, the large green space contains a botanical garden, Masjid Dar-ul-Islam, and Quaid-e-Azam Library[4] situated in a Victorian building.

it is almost the plant area except roads building is 121 acres (0.49 km2). It is a beautiful and well managed botanical garden in Pakistan.

It has almost 150 varieties of trees, 140 types of shrubs, 50 types of creepers, 30 palms, almost 100 succulent and about same indoor along with almost all varieties of annual flowers. The garden has a good name in Chrysanthemum shows, it was the first institute that started growing chrysanthemum and maximum no of varieties for it. It has 3 nurseries, 4 hilloaks in it.

Bagh-e-Jinnah has two libraries, Quaid-e-Azam library and Darusalam in it.

The Park has a Tomb of Great Saint named Peer Sakhi Abul Faizul Hassan commonly known as Baba Turat Muraad Shah, with a heavy number of visitors.








































































More from Lahore




























*River Ravi in June 2010*








Pic by : General Pakistani

*Mall road*








Pic by : General Pakistani

*View of Badshahi masjid from Minar-e-Pakistan*








Pic by : Hardeep2010

*Mall road*








Pic by : Haroon.S

*View of Badshahi masjid from Shahi qila*








Pic by : Umair Ashfaq

*View of Badshahi masjid from Hazuri bagh*








Pic by : Fiaz Tariq

*Badshahi Masjid*








Pic by : Umail Ashfaq


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Walton Road*









*Iqbal Avenue*









*Eden Meadows*




































*Defence Y block *









Pics by : Waheed Ashraf

*DHA Main Market*









*DHA*









*Iqbal Avenue*


















*Defence Y block*









*Walton road*









*Cantt*









*Cantt - Tufail road*










*Badshahi Mosque*


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Punjab Assembly*








Pic by : alikami

*River Ravi*








Pic by : Mustafa

*Safari park*








Pic by : Umair Ashfaq

*Shahdin Manzil*








Pic by : alikami

*Wapda House* 








Pic by : alikami

*Jail Road*








Pic by : RzzA

*Motorway M2 Lahore Bypass*

















Pic by : Umair Ashfaq

*Mall road*








X33 K

*Mall Road*








Pic by : M Ayaz

*Badshahi Masjid*








Pic by : Nadeem

*Canal bank road - Ferozpur road Underpass*








Pic by : RzzA

*View of Main boulevard Gulberg*


























Pics by : Alikami

*Hazuri bagh*








Pic by : Nasr Rehman

*Badshahi Masjid*








Pic by : Alikami

*Badshahi Masjid*








Pic by : Sheraz Shaukat


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*LAHORE/KARACHI: Girls in Lahore and Karachi took to the streets on Sunday for a bike rally—they came out in dozens and rode enthusiastically throughout the route, without the company of men.*

They carried witty posters saying things like, "Cycle Chalao, Aurton ko Haq Dilao/Patriarchy Dubao" and "I can cycle... can you keep up?"

The rally was organised by Girls at Dhabas and Critical Mass Lahore in protest of the harassment women experience when they venture out in their cities alone. Last week, a Critical Mass Lahore member Aneeqa Ali was riding her cycle to join the rest of the group, when a car of boys intercepted her and hit her bike from behind. Aneeqa took to social media and spoke publicly after the incident, inspiring others to organise a larger scale event for all women, many of whom have experienced similar harassment on their city's roads.


KARACHI: Rally organisers posted witty posters on walls and cars, and encouraged the girls to carry their own while cycling. —Photo courtesy Girls at Dhabas/Hadi Khatri

*In pictures: Girls ride bikes in rally
*


































































































































Source


http://i.dawn.com/primary/2016/03/56f924bfc9b56.jpg


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Tomb of Asif Khan

*The Tomb of Asif Khan is a mausoleum located in Shahdara Bagh in Lahore, Punjab. It was constructed for the Mughal statesman Abul-Hasan ibn Mirza Ghiyas Beg, who was titled Asif Khan.*

The tomb is built entirely of brick. The main chamber is of octagonal plan, with a large central double-layered bulbous dome. It stands in the centre of a large Mughal garden, which is divided into four squares. Octagonal tombs were never used for emperors but they were commonly employed for burial of high-ranking noblemen such as Asaf Khan. The bulbous dome that crowns the tomb is an innovation of Shah Jahan's era that was used to great effect at other sites such as the Taj Mahal. 


The inner dome ceiling is decorated in a high plaster relief of interlacing patterns, but much of it has fallen off. The tomb contains the marble cenotaph, carved with inscriptions from the Qur'an, similar to that in Emperor Jahangir's adjacent tomb.

Historian Harold Hargreaves says about the tomb, "Despite its simplicity, there is a sense of restful quietude at this site (Asif Khan's Tomb) which renders it one of the most fascinating monuments in the neighborhood of Lahore."


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Tomb of Asif Khan*


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Lahore photo journal: "Anderooni Shehr" Inner City by Inam Photography, on Flickr


Lahore photo journal: Lahore Fort by Inam Photography, on Flickr


Lahore photo journal: Lahore Fort by Inam Photography, on Flickr


Lahore photo journal: Lahore Fort by Inam Photography, on Flickr


Lahore photo journal: Lahore Fort by Inam Photography, on Flickr


Lahore photo journal: Lahore Fort by Inam Photography, on Flickr


Lahore photo journal: Lahore Fort by Inam Photography, on Flickr


Lahore photo journal: Badshah Mosque by Inam Photography, on Flickr


Lahore photo journal: Badshah Mosque by Inam Photography, on Flickr


Lahore photo journal: Badshah Mosque by Inam Photography, on Flickr


Lahore photo journal: Badshah Mosque by Inam Photography, on Flickr


Lahore photo journal: Badshah Mosque by Inam Photography, on Flickr


Lahore photo journal: Badshah Mosque by Inam Photography, on Flickr











Masjid Gateway by Muhammad Waqas, on Flickr


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Credits: Zohaib Ahmed‎











University of Lahore

Credits: Hassan Photography











Path to Dai Anga

Credits: Bilal Shah











Grand Jamia masjid

Credits: Adeel Chishti‎











Define Elegance (Explored) by alikami, on Flickr


Evening Time by Max Loxton, on Flickr


Lahore Fort, Lahore, Pakistan by Max Loxton, on Flickr

Lahore Fort by Aawara, on Flickr


Lahore by Shubh M Singh, on Flickr


Lahore Fort - Lahore - Pakistan by Faisal Rafiq, on Flickr


Blessings... by M Atif Saeed, on flickr

lahore by Aun Raza, on Flickr


Super Moon 2012 by saadalvi_13, on Flickr


----------



## bartboy (Jun 30, 2005)

Lahore looks so much developed compared to other major cities in Pakistan! I would like to visit when I am in Pakistan in 2017. I haven't been there since 2010.


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Nur Jahan Tomb (built 1640s)*


Nur Jahan was the daughter of I'timad-ud-Daula, Jahangir's prime minister. Meaning "Light of the World", she was born in 1577 to Persian parents and was given the name Mehr-un-Nisaa. At the age of 17 she married Sher Afghan, a Mughal courtier. The marriage lasted thirteen years and resulted in the birth of one daughter, the only child Mehr-un-Nisaa was to ever have. After her husbands's death in 1607, Mehr-un-Nisaa entered Emperor Jahangir's harem as a lady-in-waiting to one of his stepmothers. She remained in the harem for four years until Jahangir happened to notice her during the Nowruz spring festival in March 1611. Infatuated by her beauty, he immediately proposed to her. She wedded in May of that year, becoming Jahangir's twentieth wife.










































*Khan-e-Jahan Bahadur Kokaltash Tomb (built ~1697)
*

Khan-e-Jahan Bahadur Zafar Jhan Kokaltash was a high-ranking officer during the reign of Emperor Aurangzeb Alamigir. He served as subahdar (governor) of the Panjab from April 11th, 1691, but was dismissed from office in 1693. He died four years later on November 23, 1697, and was presumably interred here shortly thereafter.
His octagonal tomb is composed primarily of cut brick work without any use of red sandstone, in contrast to many other buildings of that period. The current appearance of the tomb is much denuded: the numerous holes in the fa�ade and dome attest to marblework that was stripped away as late as the 19th century. Despite this, traces of the tomb's original elegance are still evidenced in the beautifully carved stucco muqarnas (stalactite squinches) that embellish the tops of the outer alcoves. The design overall is similar to Ali Mardan Khan's tomb, which is located just a few kilometers to the north.







































*Shahi Hammam Bathhouse (built 1634)*


The Shahi Hammam bathhouse, also known as Hammam Wazir Khan, is the only remaining bathhouse of its type in Lahore. During the Mughal era, hammams (public baths) were introduced based on Persian models and flourished for a time, though their popularity never reached the level maintained in Persia as public baths were not an established cultural institution in the Punjab. Today, the Shahi Hammam is no longer in use and has been converted into a tourist information center.
The hammam was first established in 1634 by Sheikh Ilmuddin Ansari who built it just inside the Delhi Gate along the path to Wazir Khan mosque, under construction at the time. It contained separate facilities for men and women to bathe and also included amenities such as a reception chamber and a small prayer room. In keeping with Persian precident, virtually the entire hammam was illuminated from above with small openings on the roof which also aided ventilation by allowing hot air to flow out from the facility. Since the walls had relatively few windows, merchants were able to set up shops directly abutting the hammam. Although the hammam is no longer in operation, the merchant shops have remained open and even today make it difficult to discern the facades of the hammam.
The interior of the hammam is mostly intact and preserves frescos dating from the Mughal era. Unfortunately, the actual bathing facilities were filled in and tiled over in the mid 1990s when the building was briefly converted to another purpose by its private owners. In recent years the site has been acquired by the Tourist Information Center of Lahore and is being conserved. About 75% of the interior area is now open to the public.


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Anarkali's Tomb*

The tomb of 'Anarkali' traditionally belongs to Nadira Begum, the lover of Prince Salim (the later Emperor Jahangir). According to legend Anarkali (Pomegranate Bud) was a member of Akbar's harem. She was accused of having an illicit love affair with Prince Salim and was executed in 1599. When Jahangir assumed the throne six years later he ordered the construction of her tomb which was finished in 1615.
The tomb originally stood at the center of a large garden in the manner of the Asaf Khan Tomb. In the early 1800s it was occupied by Kharak Singh, the son of Ranjit Singh, and was later converted to a residence for General Ventura, a French officer in the Sikh army. In 1851 it was converted to a Christian church and substantially remodeled with the arched openings largely blocked off. At the present time it is used as a library for the Punjab Records Office.




















*Chauburji*

The Chauburji gate is the only remnant of a large garden that has all but disappeared. It now stands alone in a grassy roundabout at the intersection of Multan Road and Bhawalpur Road. There is considerable uncertainty regarding who constructed it. An inscription on the monument gives the date 1056 AH (1646) and attributes it to "Sahib-e-Zebinda Begam-e-Dauran". According to the 19th century historian Syad Muhammad Latif, the full inscription reads:
"This garden, in the pattern of the garden of paradise, has been founded...
(the second line has been effaced)
The garden has been bestowed on Mian Bai
By the bounty of Zebinda Begam, the lady of the age".

















































*Nau Nihal Singh Haveli (built mid-19th century)
*

The word "Haveli" is used to refer to mansions in India and Pakistan. The word is derived from the Persian word "hawli", meaning "an enclosed place". Havelis typically were built by wealthy aristocrats to house themselves and their extended families, and were often constructed several stories high with one or more courtyards in the interior.
The haveli of Nau Nihal Singh is perhaps the grandest of the surviving havelis in Lahore. It is rectangular in plan and comprises two levels wrapped around a central courtyard. A tower at the northwest corner rises two additional stories and provides a panoramic view of Lahore from its roof. As the west side of the building includes the main entrance from the street, the tower is architecturally integrated with the first and second levels to present an eye-catching facade repleat with projecting fenestration and colorful surface detail.


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Dai Anga Tomb (built 1671)*

Dai Anga's tomb is located at the site of Bulabi Bagh, an earlier garden of which the only the gateway, Gulabi Bagh, survives. The tomb was built for Dai Anga, the wet nurse of Shah Jahan and the wife of Murad Khan, a magistrate of Bikaner under Emperor Jahangir. The tomb is rectangular in plan with eight perimeter rooms and a central chamber, surmounted by a low dome on a tall base. The space inside is empty, as the actual tomb of Dai Anga lies below in a subterranean chamber. Interior decoration includes inscriptions from the Q'uran. The exterior of the tomb was originally covered with mosaics, but in the manner of many tombs in Lahore, most of these have been worn or stripped away over the centuries. However, the tomb does retain its original four chattris (kiosks) at each of its corners, which contribute a certain lightness to the otherwise weighty structure.




































































*Maryam Zamani Mosque (built 1614)*

The Maryam Zamani Mosque is named after Queen Maryam Zamani, the wife of Emperor Akbar. It is the earliest surviving Mughal mosque in Lahore and is the first to exhibit the five-bay facade that would become typical of nearly all future mosques built by the Mughals. It is a comparatively small structure, measuring just 50 meters east-west and 50 meters north-south. Often called Begum Shahi Masjid, the mosque stands just opposite the Masjidi Gate of the Lahore fort.



















































*
Kamran's Baradari (built 1520s or mid 17th-century)*


Kamran's Baradari is the ostensibly the earliest known Mughal monument in Lahore, said to have been built by Prince Kamran in the 1520s. However, the pavilion more likely dates to the reign of Shah Jahan (1627-58) as certain architectural features such as the use of cusped arches were not employed until Shah Jahan's reign. The attribution of the structure to Prince Kamran likely derived from local oral traditions which were picked up by Latif when he collected material for his comprehensive book on Lahore's architectural heritage in 1892.
The baradari originally stood at the edge of the Ravi river, but over time the course of the river changed and the site became an island. Sometime over the course of the centuries the river flooded, taking half the baradari along with it. As Mughal buildings are generally symmetrical, it was possible for historians to infer the design of the lost portion and it was rebuilt in 1989 at a cost of 19.6 million rupees (about $1 million USD at the time).


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Shalamar Gardens (built 1633-42)
*

Lahore is often described as the "city of gardens". Although deserving of this title, few of its historic gardens survive to the present day and even fewer are preserved in something close to their original state. Shalamar is a grand exception to this trend. Comprising nearly forty acres on three broad terraces, its majesty brings to life the Mughal genius for landscape architecture like no other monument in Lahore.

Sometime in the 1620s or 1630s, a large flood swept through Lahore and exposed a low bluff at the edge of the Ravi river. Although the bluff averaged only a few meters higher than the surrounding floodplain, it presented the best opportunity in the Lahore area to create a garden in the Kashmiri variety. The site was relatively remote--about a day's ride to the east of Lahore fort--but it was chosen as the site of the future Shalamar garden by Kalil Ullah Khan, an imperial nobleman who had been ordered by Shah Jahan to find an appropriate site for a garden. At this point, in 1641, the narrative of the site becomes entangled with the life of Ali Mardan Khan, the former governor of Kandahar who had surrendered the city to the Mughals in exchange for riches and safe conduct. Ali Mardan Khan claimed to have expertise in the construction of qanats (underground canals) and Shah Jahan tasked him with constructing a canal from Rajpur, at the foot of the Himalayas, all the way to Lahore. Such a canal would span over 160 kilometers and provide ample water to encourage settlement in the Punjab northeast of Lahore (a relatively underpopulated area at the time). The terminus of the canal would reach the upper terrace of Shalamar garden and its remaining water would provide sufficient flow to animate hundreds of fountains.


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Nadira Begum Tomb (built 17th century)*

Nadira Begum was the wife of Dara Shikoh, the eldest son of Shah Jahan and heir-apparent to his throne. In 1657 a power struggle broke out between Dara Shikoh and his three brothers over succession to the throne after Shah Jahan fell ill. Initially, fate seemed to favor Dara Shikoh. He prevailed in battle against his brother Shah Shuja and gained signifiant support from his father, who recovered enough to assist Dara Shikoh in his bid for power. However, father and son could not overcome the combined strength of his two other brothers, Aurangzeb and Murad.
Dara Shikoh and his wife attempted to flee to the west and south, but they were betrayed by Malik Jiwan, a Baluch cheiftain, who turned them over to Aurangzeb's army in June, 1659. Nadira died several months later prior to the assassination of her husband on August 30, 1659.
The tomb stands on a raised platform at the center of what used to be a vast water tank. The tank was dismantled during the British period.













































*Wazir Khan Baradari (built 1635)
*
This baradari (literally, 12-door pavilion) originally served as the centerpiece of the Nakhlia Garden built by Wazir Khan, a benefactor of numerous buildings throughout Lahore including the mosque and hammam (bath house) which bear his name. It is among the finest of such monuments in the city, having been incorporated into the grounds of the Punjab Public Library as early as 1860, where it serves as a reading room. During the 19th and early 20th centuries it also served as a museum and as the Settlement and Telegraph Office under the British.


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Tomb of Asif Khan



The Tomb of Asif Khan is a mausoleum located in Shahdara Bagh in Lahore, Punjab. It was constructed for the Mughal statesman Abul-Hasan ibn Mirza Ghiyas Beg, who was titled Asif Khan.

The tomb is built entirely of brick. The main chamber is of octagonal plan, with a large central double-layered bulbous dome. It stands in the centre of a large Mughal garden, which is divided into four squares. Octagonal tombs were never used for emperors but they were commonly employed for burial of high-ranking noblemen such as Asaf Khan. The bulbous dome that crowns the tomb is an innovation of Shah Jahan's era that was used to great effect at other sites such as the Taj Mahal. 


The inner dome ceiling is decorated in a high plaster relief of interlacing patterns, but much of it has fallen off. The tomb contains the marble cenotaph, carved with inscriptions from the Qur'an, similar to that in Emperor Jahangir's adjacent tomb.

Historian Harold Hargreaves says about the tomb, "Despite its simplicity, there is a sense of restful quietude at this site (Asif Khan's Tomb) which renders it one of the most fascinating monuments in the neighborhood of Lahore."





















































































































































































Credits for above all posts: orientalarchitecture.com


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Akbari Serai (built 1640s)

The so-called Akbari Serai is an 470 by 365 meter courtyard situated between Jahangir's Tomb to the east and Asaf Khan's tomb to the west. Although commonly referred to as a Serai, or caravan market, the courtyard was intended both as a staging area for official visits to the tomb and as a place of residence for the huffaz (caretakers) who worked at the mausoleums. The 180 hujra, or cells, around the courtyard were used as living areas and storage spaces for luggage, weapons, and other gear carried by visitors to the tombs. Its function and general design is similar to the jilaukhana (literally, 'front of the house') found at the Taj Mahal built by Jahangir's son, Shah Jehan.
The most impressive feature of the courtyard is the gateway on its east side leading to Jahangir's mausoleum. Opposite the gateway is a small mosque. The north and south ends of the courtyard are punctuated with gateways providing access to the whole ensemble.






























































































Mian Khan Tomb (built 1670s)

This is the tomb of Nawab Mian Khan, the son of Nawab Saadullah Khan who served as Prime Minister during the reign of Shah Jahan. It is built in the form of a baradari (literally, 'twelve doors') with a tripartite facade on four sides.









































Buddu Tomb (built mid 17th-century)


Traditionally, this tomb is attributed to Buddu, a brick manufacturer during the reign of Emperor Shah Jahan (r. 1628-58). However, it may in fact be the tomb of the wife of Khan-i-dauran Bahadur Nusrat Jang, a high-ranking nobleman in the court of Shah Jahan. The domed tomb likely once stood amidst a garden, but all traces of landscaping have vanished.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Good, very nice updates from Lahore


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

]
Dr.Muhammad Iqbal, on Flickr


by Dr.Muhammad Iqbal, on Flickr


by Dr.Muhammad Iqbal, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


Botanical Garden, Lahore. by Sohail Iqbal, on Flickr


Canal by Sohail Iqbal, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

Credits: Adeel Chishti‎








[/QUOTE]


Credits: Hammad Nasr Cheema‎











Tomb of Jahangir

Credits: Muhammad Afzal








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Awesomekhan (Jun 12, 2015)

Badshahi Mosque Lahore by saadsalmankhan, on Flickr


----------



## Awesomekhan (Jun 12, 2015)

Badshahi Mosque Lahore by saadsalmankhan, on Flickr


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Aitchison College Lahore by aliffc3, on Flickr

Haveli restaurant, Fort road

Credits: Syed Bilal Javaid‎








[










Fort Road Food Street
Instagram @mysticalbizarrelama[/Q


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Canal road

Credits: Lahore Explorer





























Badshahi masjid and Fort road

Credits: Syed Bilal Javaid‎





























Jail road

Credits: Saad Javaid‎


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

]Liberty Chowk




















Canal










Wazir Khan Mosque










Emporium Mall


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Credits: Uzair Aziz


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Lahore



OmI92 said:


> Credits: Uzair Aziz





OmI92 said:


> Credits: A small shutter
> 
> 
> WAPDA house
> ...





Pak_Forever said:


> Quaid e Azam Library





Pak_Forever said:


> Badshahi Mosque





Pakia said:


>





Pak_Forever said:


> Grand Jamia Mosque


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

LAHORE



OmI92 said:


> Main boulevard Gulberg
> 
> Credits: Adeel PhotoGraphy
> 
> ...





AbdurrehmanKhan said:


>





Pak_Forever said:


> Azadi interchange


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Amazing



OmI92 said:


> Credits: Uzair Aziz





OmI92 said:


> Botanical garden, Jallo park





OmI92 said:


> Sacred Heart Cathedral
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pak_Forever said:


> Bahria Town





OmI92 said:


> Kalma chowk view from park plaza hotel 7th floor
> 
> Credits: Haris Iftikhar‎


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Stunning views of Lahore



OmI92 said:


> Inside Quaid-e-Azam library





AbdurrehmanKhan said:


> پر رونک لاہور





OmI92 said:


> Jinnah hall, Mall road





OmI92 said:


> Masjid Wazir Khan
> 
> Credits: Humayun Amjad Moughal‎
> 
> ...


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Lahore




Pakia said:


>





OmI92 said:


> Masjid Wazir Khan
> 
> Credits: Hsn Talal Tiwana‎
> 
> ...





Pak_Forever said:


> Lahore Fort





AbdurrehmanKhan said:


>





dizzie35 said:


> Tomb of Anarkali


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

.
.
.
Lahore



dizzie35 said:


> LAHORE BY NIGHT.


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Beautiful



Pak_Forever said:


> Shalimar Gardens





Pakia said:


> Historical facts need to be promoted for local & international tourists visiting Lahore IMO





Pakia said:


> Walton Railway Academy on Sir Walton Road, built in 1920s
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OmI92 said:


> Airport
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

University of Engineering & Technology







































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Lahore




Pakia said:


>





OmI92 said:


>





JADI said:


> Hustle & bustle in Old Walled City, Lahore. #OldWalledCity #Lahore @Pakistan #dawndotcom #DWPoldcity #etribune #picturepakistan #islamic_republic_of_pakistan #storiesofpakistan #_Soi #travelbeautifulpakistan #colouringpakistan #colours #travel #theglo by Qamar Zia Ahmad, on Flickr





Pakia said:


> Waseem Yaqoob,
> Works on weekends, in Lahore Fort and acts as Emperor Akbar





dizzie35 said:


> Greater Iqbal Park, Lahore





JADI said:


> The excavated courtyard in front of Masjid Wazir Khan with the green dome of the neighbouring shrine in the background. by The Ayatollah, on Flickr





Pakia said:


> AbdurrehmanKhan said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

]Mall road








[/QUOTE]


AbdurrehmanKhan said:


> Emporium Mall Lahore





OmI92 said:


> Gulberg
> 
> Credits: Flying JIB Studio





Pakia said:


>





Pakia said:


>





AbdurrehmanKhan said:


> sorry if I was on mobile I would have cropped the image.





Pakia said:


>


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Credits: Uzair Aziz

Liberty










Government College university










Circular road










FC college










Canal road








[/QUOTE]


OmI92 said:


> Monal restaurant


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

OmI92 said:


> Jail road
> 
> Credits: PHA Lahore





AbdurrehmanKhan said:


>





OmI92 said:


> Jail road
> 
> Credits: Uzair Aziz


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Interesting, very nice photos from Lahore


----------

